# Celeste is in



## Kitsuneaki (Apr 17, 2020)

Celeste is here and so are the stars anyone interested in coming?

edit: Don't know how long the stars last but will inv a couple at a time.


----------



## Galactic Fork (Apr 17, 2020)

I am interested!


----------



## Big Ez (Apr 17, 2020)

I am interested!


----------



## Alcyone14 (Apr 17, 2020)

I’m definitely interested


----------



## Maiana (Apr 17, 2020)

Kitsuneaki said:


> Celeste is here and so are the stars anyone interested in coming?


May I visit? <3


----------



## ConiBear (Apr 17, 2020)

i would like to come!


----------



## lizardon (Apr 17, 2020)

Is there meteor shower? If so, can I stay a little bit? Will drop off tips


----------



## Kitsuneaki (Apr 17, 2020)

I sent a couple of invites. Will send a couple more in bit


----------



## magicalcow (Apr 17, 2020)

I’d love to drop by if you have room!


----------



## Hyllin (Apr 17, 2020)

I’d like to come and wish for a bit


----------



## savvistyles (Apr 17, 2020)

Could I visit!


----------



## Kitsuneaki (Apr 17, 2020)

Connection lost but getting a new code and sending invites. Not building her in again (she teleported out) Just find her and be respectful of my noobie island lol.


----------



## AutomationAir (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd love to come by


----------



## CatGosCrazy (Apr 17, 2020)

visit ? p l s


----------



## Savato (Apr 17, 2020)

can I join?


----------



## Asutoro (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd like to visit please !


----------



## Lumbridge (Apr 17, 2020)

Would love to come when you have room!


----------



## Tenocht (Apr 17, 2020)

If possible would like to come please


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 17, 2020)

I'm interested!


----------



## shinobirain (Apr 17, 2020)

Im interested in coming by!


----------



## Tsen (Apr 17, 2020)

Edit: nvm


----------



## doofcake (Apr 17, 2020)

i'd like to come by please~


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 17, 2020)

Are you still open? interested in coming!


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd love to drop by for a DIY!


----------



## lizardon (Apr 17, 2020)

I'm back from dinner. Last time when I left, I got an error, so didn't really save the wishes. Can I come again pls? thx


----------



## MayorJuan (Apr 17, 2020)

I would love to come


----------



## unravel (Apr 17, 2020)

Nvm


----------



## Sobia (Apr 17, 2020)

can i come if you still have space?


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Apr 17, 2020)

May I come get a diy from celeste? ^^


----------



## srednivashtar (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd like to come to get the diy for Celeste if it is still possible please?


----------



## Andyko (Apr 18, 2020)

Is celeste still in?


----------



## Kanjiidesu (Apr 18, 2020)

I would love to visit if you are still having people coming?


----------



## Leann (Apr 18, 2020)

Can I come please?


----------

